# 2015 Bass and Carp!



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Went out yesterday and killed it on the raisin. Thought I'd start a thread now


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

In 15 more days catch and release will open on April 25th for bass, but by the look of the bait I'm sure you were targeting carp :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

scooter_trasher said:


> In 15 more days catch and release will open on April 25th for bass, but by the look of the bait I'm sure you were targeting carp :lol::lol::lol:


As of yesterday it was passed and catch and immediate release bass season would be open all year on all waters unless closed to fishing.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

redneckman said:


> As of yesterday it was passed and catch and immediate release bass season would be open all year on all waters unless closed to fishing.



Yep.. No carp yet I will be targeting them soon though


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

redneckman said:


> As of yesterday it was passed and catch and immediate release bass season would be open all year on all waters unless closed to fishing.


Works for me !!


----------



## g.giovengo (Mar 10, 2015)

I thought carp was a year round fish like cat fish. I have to double check the regs.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

g.giovengo said:


> I thought carp was a year round fish like cat fish. I have to double check the regs.



Carp is year round. Bass catch and release was just approved for year round. 

J-


----------



## g.giovengo (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah i seen that in the other thread. But thanx for the info on carp. Have only been fishing for a year and trying to learn all i can. Up until recently have only fished with worms trying to learn fishing with lures this year.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Your violating. The new Regs. do not take effect intil 2016. Intent (possesion of Bass baits) is what a C.O. would go by.


----------



## g.giovengo (Mar 10, 2015)

Could you please elaborate more because if you read the 2015 fishing reg book then you read the amendment bass is now cir all year. It does not say to take effect in 2016 season.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Forgive me please. In the on-line version the new season is described as immediately taking effect. (see rule changes) So... have at em!


----------



## g.giovengo (Mar 10, 2015)

Forgiven. And we are all human and make mistakes just wanted to make sure i wasnt mistaken.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Nice fish! What were you throwing?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Big man to admit he was wrong and then appoligize. Thumbs up


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

Have a city location you were at? I'll assume Monroe area. I plan on wading the raisin this week for Smallies. Looks fun. Will use mostly bucktails btw


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

I was in the upper river near Tecumseh that day. Best wading starts around dundee and goes to the mouth imo 
Anyone wants to meet up and fish let me know I fly fish the raisin almost daily during the spring and summer


----------



## WarWolf263 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey, I'm always game for a little fly fishing. My goals are carp and Smallies this year. Tired of being on a boat. Just got my new rod, and I'm ready to try it out. Planning on hitting the Raisin right there in Monroe on Friday. Saturday looks to be taking on into OH, possibly to Vermilion to see if there are any steelhead still swimming about.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Huron today


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like you put your rod in poison ivy.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

gunfun13 said:


> Looks like you put your rod in poison ivy.



Lol I did! I have never got poison ivy before and I'm in the woods in this attire almost daily. I'm not sure why I guess I'm just not allergic to it. Good eyes though!


----------

